# Another day by day painting



## dickhutchings

Actually I missed a step I painted the sky last night, and started the house this morning. I think this is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## TerryCurley

This looks like it is going to be a really good composition. Are you using a reference or is this just something you thought up?


----------



## dickhutchings

I have reference for this. There was a wonderful glow over this house after a recent snow storm. I hope I can capture it.


----------



## dickhutchings

I may not be done yet but it looks pretty good to me as is.


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is nicely done Dick! Seems it needs a little more depth maybe? not even sure exactly how??? The trees strike me as a little flat. The house is great!


----------



## dickhutchings

I think I can do something with the depth. Thanks Susan.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I love this painting, though Susan is right with the tree's, a nice orange/red glowing fire against the white snow and autumn leaves would look amazing in the foreground =)


----------



## dickhutchings

I should go work on this. There are no autumn leaves in this image but that doesn't mean I can't add some red and orange. I should show my reference photo.


----------



## TerryCurley

Dick you are unbelievable. How long have you been painting now? Just a few weeks right? This is amazing for how short of time you have been doing it. I know I didn't do that good so early in the process. In fact I'm not sure if I can do that good yet and it will be 2 years in May that I've been at it.

Your reference photo is wonderful. The sunlight warming the snow is really good composition. :wink:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

What a beautiful image :smile:


----------



## dickhutchings

TerryCurley said:


> Dick you are unbelievable. How long have you been painting now? Just a few weeks right? This is amazing for how short of time you have been doing it. I know I didn't do that good so early in the process. In fact I'm not sure if I can do that good yet and it will be 2 years in May that I've been at it.
> 
> Your reference photo is wonderful. The sunlight warming the snow is really good composition. :wink:


I watch a lot of videos:biggrin:

I wish it still looked like that and I had moved on to another painting but no, I had to try and make it better.:crying: Oh well one step forward two steps backs seems to be my MO. Hopefully it will turn out a little better when the smoke clears.


----------



## abt2k15

youre making good process  keep it up!

cheers


----------



## dickhutchings

It's signed and done!


----------



## Susan Mulno

That is simply amazing! You are already making huge strides.


----------



## TerryCurley

Susan got it right, this is amazing! You are a born artist.


----------



## dickhutchings

Wow, thank you Terry.


----------



## dickhutchings

Susan Mulno said:


> That is simply amazing! You are already making huge strides.


You guys are going to make it difficult to get my head through a door way. Thank you.:biggrin:


----------



## PMMurphy

Great work here! I think you captured the sun light well.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks, that was the most important part of this painting and why I wanted to do it.


----------



## FanKi

And dick is just... making incredible stuff. Cuz he's able to ._.
Nice pinting ._.


----------



## Liz

The painting is fantastic! I saw it in the sidebar and I just had to find this thread and comment. You have done an excellent job!


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks Liz. Yay for the sidebar! I'm feeling good about starting something new but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

I also love snow scenes...
This is great


----------



## leighann

Perfect!! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings

Thank you. That ones on the wall in my living room. I stare at my art in amazement that I'm able to do these things. Why did I wait so long???????????????


----------



## leighann

I know that feeling @dickhutchings

If it wasn't for a dry erase board at work 5 years ago, I probably wouldn't be drawing today. :wink:


----------

